# New blood in the Greensboro, NC area



## WarmMachineME (May 31, 2008)

Hi everybody, new to the site and to D&D.  I'm hoping to join in some gaming in or near the Greensboro area.  I live about an hour's drive outside, but I make the drive all the time, so I'm perfectly used to it.

I'm finishing up as a student at UNCG, and I've never laid a hand on a 20 sided die in my life.  I have participated in a number of PbP and PBeM games for years now, though these were all pretty freeform, i.e without using an actual gaming _system_ with just a few hard and fast rules.  I've also dabbled in tabletop miniatures (Mechwarrior: Dark Age) though I didn't play nearly as much as I wanted to.  I also used to play Magic: The Gathering quite a bit, so we at least know I can add and subtract.   

I've been interested in it off and on, and  I know I'd have fun.  I just never  put forth the effort to find people who play.  But, with 4e coming out and after listening to the recordings that the Penny Arcade crew were doing, my interest is piqued.

So, if you've got an open seat, and don't mind teaching a newbie as we go, I'd be glad to play.  

Edit: Just thought I'd add that even though Virginia isn't included in the category, I'm pretty close to the Danville/Martinsville areas of Virginia as well.


----------



## Aeolius (May 31, 2008)

You might take a gander at THIS THREAD


----------



## WarmMachineME (May 31, 2008)

Yep, I dropped him a message just a little bit ago.


----------

